

The Microwave Mortuary - chaosmachine
http://www.microwaves101.com/content/microwavemortuary.cfm

======
RevRal
Once as a kid I attempted to make an "electro-magnet."

It made perfect sense to take my huge speaker magnet, trim an AC cord, then
tape each exposed wire to a side of the speaker magnet. Before plugging my
awesome whatever-the-hell-I-was-trying-to-make in, for added coolness I placed
a large ball bearing on the side of the magnet to see if it would spin around.

I plugged it in and BOOM.

I learned a lot that day. None of my later mishaps involved loud noises or
explosions. A lot of melting, though.

~~~
chaosmachine
Ah, the joys of childhood. I once bought a string of battery-powered Christmas
lights, cut off the battery connector, and attached it to 120 volts of AC wall
outlet. Boom, indeed.

